# Pointy self tapping screws for ducts?



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

something like these:

self tapping sheet metal screws


self drilling sheet metal screws


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Same aisle as the rest of the screws and nails in Ace Hardware. Lowe's, Home Depot, Menard's seem to have the bad habit of placing self tapping sheet metal screws in the duct work aisle, not where you would think that they should be, and that is with the rest of the nails and screws.

I swear that half the time, they change aisles at our local Lowe's and Menard's about every six months, just to screw with people, where stuff is. One trip the product is in the aisle you would expect it to be in, next trip it is in a totally unrelated aisle with no rhyme or reason why they moved the product.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Jmon, first link doesn't work. Second link are the screws I tried and they just crumple the inner pipe. I quickly checked in the duct section and didn't see them. I'll try next time. Wish I could have a link to show them when I go.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

mikegp said:


> Please somebody tell me what I'm looking for...


self drilling sheet metal screws. #6 x 1/2"
Don't forget to get the mastic to!

LINK to pictures


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

mikegp said:


> Jmon, first link doesn't work. Second link are the screws I tried and they just crumple the inner pipe. I quickly checked in the duct section and didn't see them. I'll try next time. Wish I could have a link to show them when I go.


 Fixed first link sorry mike.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Tarheel, those are the ones the crumple the inner pipe. The ones I want look like a regular screw, but they're very pointy and the first two threads are narrow. I still have mastic from my project, but haven't checked if it's still good. 

Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks, jmon, but still none of those are pointy. The ones that look like a drill bit aren't cutting it and the ones that just say sheet metal aren't pointy enough. I tried both.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The duct sheet metal is too thin. Just tape the joint with foil tape, then spread the duct mastic over it and be done with it.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

The pointy screws go in like nothing. I just wish we could find those.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

mikegp said:


> The pointy screws go in like nothing. I just wish we could find those.


Again, they are in the same aisle in your local Ace Hardware with the rest of the screws. Otherwise you have to hunt for them in your local Lowe's or Home Depot, but they have them also. It also helps to get the drill going at a high enough speed and letting the screw do the work, not by pushing it into the duct.

I have used Self-Taps on thin gauge duct work with no problems. It sometimes help to just use a small high-speed drill bit to drill a pilot hole, then just screw the self-tap in enough to where you can finish hand tightening. It takes practice, but you do it enough, you can get them in with no problem, no matter what the gauge of the sheet metal is.

It comes out usually a end-user issue, not a device issue, why these things never go how you want them. Personally I like using tape over screws on stuff like duct work, then use mastic, because then you have nothing to cause whistling as the air flows through the duct.


----------



## HVAC1000 (Dec 12, 2012)

the best brand (IMO) and only brand of the "pointy" kind i use is Malco. you can get them at any HVAC supply house, they all sell Malco. I use the "drill bit" ones for special times when i have to secure to thicker metals.


----------



## Technow (Nov 12, 2010)

HVAC1000 said:


> the best brand (IMO) and only brand of the "pointy" kind i use is Malco. you can get them at any HVAC supply house, they all sell Malco. I use the "drill bit" ones for special times when i have to secure to thicker metals.


 
X2

I ran out of self tapping screws on a job and because I was in a hurry I went to lowes and bought a box there....they were junk and did what the OP described.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

HVAC1000 said:


> the best brand (IMO) and only brand of the "pointy" kind i use is Malco. you can get them at any HVAC supply house, they all sell Malco. I use the "drill bit" ones for special times when i have to secure to thicker metals.


You, my friend, are awesome! 

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/cat...=None&Ntpr=1&Ntpc=1&selectedCatgry=Search+All

All I needed was a name so I could track them down. I'll just order online and pick them up at the store so I won't even have to hunt them down. Assuming they have them since half the time it says they have 40 in stock and when you get there they have zilch. Thanks so much!


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Glad hvac1000 knew the name. Do you have a local Grainger? They have them as well. In stock.


malco self-piercing sheet metal screws


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

The box stores do a crappy job of organizing these kinds of fasteners. I ended up using #10 hex-head ones to attach a fair bit of network & tv coax with zip ties (1/4" ones were too small for the loop in the ties). Best way to purchase them was from a pack on an electrical end-cap that included the plastic wall anchors (which get recycled in the trash).


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Ordered from my local HD because it said they had 5 in stock and it was cancelled 20 minutes later. Ordered from another one near my job. Hopefully they actually have them.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

mikegp said:


> Ordered from my local HD because it said they had 5 in stock and it was cancelled 20 minutes later. Ordered from another one near my job. Hopefully they actually have them.



Ok Mike, hope you can find some soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## bobelectric (Mar 3, 2007)

Try your local Fastenall store. They'll have what you need.


----------



## sammy37 (Dec 9, 2008)

Our Home Depots in Vegas carry the good screws with the wicked point on the end. I wont use self tappers for sheet metal, self tappers also strip out easily.
Like mentioned earlier, supply houses have the big tubs of them also.


----------



## HVAC1000 (Dec 12, 2012)

mikegp said:


> You, my friend, are awesome!
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/cat...=None&Ntpr=1&Ntpc=1&selectedCatgry=Search+All
> 
> All I needed was a name so I could track them down. I'll just order online and pick them up at the store so I won't even have to hunt them down. Assuming they have them since half the time it says they have 40 in stock and when you get there they have zilch. Thanks so much!


just glad i could help.


----------

